# Chatt Katt July Catfish Tournament Results



## full throttle (Jul 23, 2017)

We had 12 boats come out to fish today. To put it mildly it was Hot! Their was some nice fish turn in at the weigh in. Seven teams turn in 30 lbs or more. We had a new team ( Cat Daddy ) fishing with us today and we would like to welcome you. Special thanks to team Cat Daddy for towing in team full throttle, dead battery.

Big Fish Team: Full Throttle 29.2lbs  $120.00
Flathead Team: Fillet Masters 17.8lbs

1st Place Team: Full Throttle 5 fish  76.4 lbs  $240.00 
2nd Place Team: Rigem Up 5 fish  69.2 lbs  $144.00
3rd Place Team: Killer B's  5 fish  34.4 lbs  $96.00

Other Teams
Rod Bender  4 fish 34.0 lbs
No Fishing Polywogs 5 fish  33.2 lbs
Livington  5 fish  32.4 lbs
Fillet Masters 3 fish  31.4 lbs
Cat Daddy 5 fish  21.0 lbs
Catfish Hunters  3 fish 14.8 lbs
Livers & Gizzards  2 fish 6.4 lbs
Huskins  DNW
Joe C Fuss  DNW


----------

